

Marvel prototype turned into a portfolio - Bissenmann
https://marvelapp.com/4ci2dg

======
Bissenmann
I wrote a small article on how I made it possible using Sketch and marvel:
[https://medium.com/@Bissenmann/how-my-portfolio-came-to-
life...](https://medium.com/@Bissenmann/how-my-portfolio-came-to-
life-89f7a7c9a3a4)

